# Nikkudize



## Outsider

I'm curious: what does nikkudize mean?


----------



## morgoth2604

to put nikkud, (vowel marks) on the letters. Not an actual word of course.


----------



## amikama

Outsider said:
			
		

> I'm curious: what does nikkudize mean?


I invented this word...  and it means to add nikkud marks (i.e. vowel marks) to a word. (Another term is _vowelization_, which can also be used for Arabic words.)

שלום is a word without nikkud marks. If you nikkudize it, you get שָׁלוֹם.


----------



## Outsider

So simple! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hryts

I believe vowelization is also a made up word. The proper term to add vowels is vocalization (vocalisation for Brit.Eng.).


----------



## Anatoli

Reviving an ancient thread.

Can someone please write vocalisation/vowelisation in Hebrew letters and in a romanisation. I think ניקוד (_nikud_) is the term for the diacritics themselves. What's the verb for supplyng/adding those vowels, equivalent of Arabic تشكيل (_tashkiil_).

I don't know Hebrew at all, please add the romanisation.


----------



## amikama

Anatoli said:


> Can someone please write vocalisation/vowelisation in Hebrew letters and in a romanisation. I think ניקוד (_nikud_) is the term for the diacritics themselves.


It's ניקוד (_nikud_). The same term is used for both vocalisation and the diacritic marks. 



> What's the verb for supplyng/adding those vowels, equivalent of Arabic تشكيل (_tashkiil_).


לנקד (_lenaked_) (it's the infinitive form.)


----------



## origumi

Note also that in Hebrew we are much more permissive than Arabic about adding letters to assist in reading (instead of nikkud): י (iod) for "i", ו (waw) for "o", א (alef) for "a" in foreign words.

It's possible because in modern Hebrew, unlike Arabic, all vowels are same-lengthed (with minor exceptions) so additional vowel-like letter doesn't change the pronounciation.


----------



## Anatoli

תודה רבה! thank you very much!


----------

